# MySQL-Datenbank über Java ansprechen



## MichiM (11. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

kann man eine MySQL-Datenbank von einer Java-Webanwendung aus ansprechen (über Java-Klassen, nicht irgendwie über PHP-Module oder so ähnlich :wink: ), ohne auf JDBC zurückzugreifen? 

Gruß Michi


----------



## Roar (11. Feb 2007)

new Socket("localhost", 3306);

-was hast du gegen jdbc?


----------



## MichiM (11. Feb 2007)

Gegen JDBC hab ich persönlich nichts, aber der Host-Provider unterstützt es wegen des zu hohen Konfigurationsaufwandes nicht, bekam ich als Auskunft und nun such ich nach einer akzeptablen Alternative - ohne natürlich einen eigenen Server aufzusetzen -, denn ein Java-Web-Projekt, das dann auch online geht, würd ich mich ja schon mal reizen, nicht immer nur das ewige PHP...  :wink: So werd ich mich mal mit dem Socket-Ansatz beschäftigen, danke.  :wink:


----------



## DP (11. Feb 2007)

was für ein konfigurationsaufwand denn?! da muss garnichts konfiguriert werden :lol:


----------



## MichiM (11. Feb 2007)

Der Providersupport meint schon... Werd demnächst nochmal nachfragen, worin die Hürde genau bestehen soll.
Brauchts da nur einen Eintrag in der context.xml oder wie schaut das aus?

(Über Tips günstiger, idealerweise selbst-erprobter Tomcat-Provider, wo JSP/Servlets/JDBC erwiesenermaßen funktioniert , würd ich mich freuen.  Webspace brauchts nicht viel. :wink: )


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2007)

MichiM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Über Tips günstiger, idealerweise selbst-erprobter Tomcat-Provider, wo JSP/Servlets/JDBC erwiesenermaßen funktioniert , würd ich mich freuen.  Webspace brauchts nicht viel. :wink:


So einen Thread hatten wir hier schon mal, vielleicht findest du ihn mit der Suchfunktion.


----------

